# My rates went UP!!!



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

I have a honda odyssey and I've been driving uberx for 2 months @ $1.10/mile. I got deactivated last week and upon being reactivated yesterday I see that UBERXL is in NJ now. So now my rates are $.30/minute & $2/mile for the same exact work.

The best part is that I'm pretty much the only XL driver in hudson county. And on top of that, it seems like a lot of people are ordering XL without realizing it since it is only 1 or 2 pax!!!


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

well your rates didnt really "go up"
and you probably did injustice for everyone clicking into the topic currently driving for 65-85 cents a mile....
most people would be in XL and getting paid more for mile if they had a XL vehicle...
being the only 1 is not good
means every time someone wants an XL you be doing the driving. meaning taking a call 30 miles away,since you'e the only one....and then the pax travles just 2 miles


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Actually, for every call more than 5 minutes away, I called them explaining that it would probably be easier, much faster and only a tiny bit extra money for them to cancel and order 2 uberx's


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

But for the most part I'm in Hoboken so all pings are within Hoboken


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

So there Bart.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So there Bart.


hahah
that's cool
but we all know folks were hoping that UberX rates went back up somewhere


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> well your rates didnt really "go up"
> and you probably did injustice for everyone clicking into the topic currently driving for 65-85 cents a mile....
> most people would be in XL and getting paid more for mile if they had a XL vehicle...
> being the only 1 is not good
> means every time someone wants an XL you be doing the driving. meaning taking a call 30 miles away,since you'e the only one....and then the pax travles just 2 miles


The point I am getting at is for all the trolls saying how shitty and pointless it is to drive for uber, there are some of us who it actually works great for.

Why does this site have to be all about negatives? Can't we have some positive posts?

And no, I'm not just saying all this to kiss travis' ass!


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> hahah
> that's cool
> but we all know folks were hoping that UberX rates went back up somewhere


Ok Bart, I see your point, I didn't realize how my title could be misleading, but yeah, I didn't mean it that way


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

EllyUberNJ said:


> The point I am getting at is for all the trolls saying how shitty and pointless it is to drive for uber, there are some of us who it actually works great for.
> !


unless my eyeballs are going bad on me, pretty much when they say how shitty and pointless it is to drive for Uber, um.....they are talking about UberX.....
everything above X pays much more. So its very possible to make money in those tiers


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes, except those tiers weren't an option for the part timer since black and SUV only make sense if done full time.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

I heard from another driver that they are crediting people back to X rates if they realize they made the mistake.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

jaymaxx44 said:


> I heard from another driver that they are crediting people back to X rates if they realize they made the mistake.


Makes no sense, what would stop someone who legitimately ordered XL for a bunch of people, from saying it was a mistake and they only had 2 pax?


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

EllyUberNJ said:


> The point I am getting at is for all the trolls saying how shitty and pointless it is to drive for uber, there are some of us who it actually works great for.
> 
> Why does this site have to be all about negatives? Can't we have some positive posts?
> 
> And no, I'm not just saying all this to kiss travis' ass!


I am still enjoying driving Ü as a second gig after 4 months of it. Good for you Elly. Earn as much as you can while you can! this anomally will correct. (keep it on the DL to streeeeeeeeeetch it out longer.)


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Elly, add "what you drive" to your profile.

Also, being sour sets your expectations. The saying "be shrewd as snakes and as innocent _as doves_". works here too.

After 2 weeks, after deducting your mileage and costs and hours - stick your results here and lots of people will cheer you on...

Even BART, right !!!!!


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

It's Uber, they always trust the Pax and never ask us our side of the story. Just keep an eye on your earnings statement.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Whoa, just found out that uber takes 28% of XL trips!!!!

Annoying, but still significantly more if you compare the same trip on X


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

"And no, I'm not just saying all this to kiss travis' ass!"

What I wouldn't give to see the letter you wrote Travis ... but don't show it to me cause I cannot keep a secret. LOL


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

EllyUberNJ said:


> Ok Bart, I see your point, I didn't realize how my title could be misleading, but yeah, I didn't mean it that way


The XL vehicles are ****ed at 28% commission plus horrible mileage.

If the federal govt does start giving away free community college degrees, counting skills will increase and Uber driving will decrease.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> The XL vehicles are ****ed at 28% commission plus horrible mileage.
> 
> If the federal govt does start giving away free community college degrees, counting skills will increase and Uber driving will decrease.


John I think you need to go over your math. I just ran some numbers and this is what I came up with, if you see any flaws or details that I might not be taking into account please let me know

Sample trip:
60 miles
60 minutes

UBERX - Prius 
$61.44 (after uber's 20% cut) - $2.50gas ([email protected]=1.25gal*$2/gal)
Total profit $58.94

UBERXL - Odyssey
$99.36 (after uber's 28% cut) - 
$4.29gas
([email protected]=2.14gal*$2/gal)
Total profit $95.07

Even with uber taking 28% instead of 20%, and the poorer gas mileage, XL still brings in $36 more profit than X does for the same work.


----------



## ubetrippin (Jan 1, 2015)

EllyUberNJ said:


> John I think you need to go over your math. I just ran some numbers and this is what I came up with, if you see any flaws or details that I might not be taking into account please let me know
> 
> Sample trip:
> 60 miles
> ...


Minor quibble Ellyuber, but is that your _actual_ MPG for the Ody @ 28mpg, or are you using gov't stats for a 2010 or newer Ody?


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

ubetrippin said:


> Minor quibble Ellyuber, but is that your _actual_ MPG for the Ody @ 28mpg, or are you using gov't stats for a 2010 or newer Ody?


I used whatever google told me when I typed "honda odyssey gas mileage"

However, here is an updated version of my sample trip with more accurate mpg for Prius & odyssey at 50 & 20 mpg respectively (courtesy of www.fuelly.com)

Sample trip:
60 miles
60 minutes

UBERX - Prius 
$61.44 (after uber's 20% cut) - $2.40gas ([email protected]=1.2gal*$2/gal)
Total profit $59.04

UBERXL - Odyssey
$99.36 (after uber's 28% cut) - 
$6.00gas
([email protected]=3gal*$2/gal)
Total profit $93.36

Even with uber taking 28% instead of 20%, and the poorer gas mileage, XL still brings in $34 more profit than X does for the same work.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Definitely try it and let us know after a couple weeks. The dynamic of XL and other tiers is not as simple as substituting your X fares with the new fares. It will also vary by market and will change as time goes on. I've done almost all tiers from X to XL to Black/SUV and Lyft. In Nashville, just regular Lyft nets me more profit per hour than all others after car expenses, depreciation, and commissions. Don't forget cars cost much more than gas. And dead miles can differ between markets and tiers. Trips per hour is also widely different between the tiers.


----------



## EllyUberNJ (Jan 6, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> After 2 weeks, after deducting your mileage and costs and hours - stick your results here and lots of people will cheer you on...
> 
> Even BART, right !!!!!


Ok, so I have 2 weeks of detailed trip logs, here is the basic info. If you have any questions let me know.

81 trips
38 XL trips out of 81 total
57 hours total (start of shift until end of shift)
929.2 miles
529.45 trip miles
399.75 dead miles
$1,723.08 Gross profit (after tolls)
$107 gas
$1,688.08 Net profit
$28.35 / hour

Or if you want it based on the IRS numbers:
929.2 miles
529.45 trip miles
399.75 dead miles
$1,723.08 Gross profit (after tolls)
$520.35 IRS depreciation
$1,202.73 Net profit
$21.10 / hour


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Way to go Elly. Travis should be proud of you!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

XL is more profitable then X here in Seattle. $2.75 per mile plus constant surges.


----------



## David Tyner (Oct 7, 2015)

I will be stationed at Ft Dix in a few weeks, coming up from Florida. Is their any uber traffic in the Bordentown area?


----------

